
After Cellebrite Breach, Hacking Team Lashes Out Against ‘Vigilante Hackers’ - aburan28
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/after-cellebrite-breach-hacking-team-lashes-out-against-vigilante-hackers
======
bediger4000
Vincenzetti is just displaying an inordinate amount of butthurt. His company
does exactly what the "vigilante" hackers do. Hacking Team is just a company
with an elite "corporate identity", and they do the deed for money. Phineas
Fisher, and the Cellebrite hacker have an elite personal identity, and do it
for the lulz. The difference is one of motivation. And anybody who hacks for
authoritarian regimes, and maybe even for certain police departments, doesn't
get to pass judgment on motivations in my view.

